# Elevated Liver enzymes



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello all,
My Bentley is sick, i was at a church meeting and came home to pick him up from my parents house. I found him swaying like his was drunk, faint, and lethargic.. I rushed to the emergency hospital. Vet said his temp was low 99.0 and he was really dehydrated. His blood work indicated the start of an infection, but most concerning were his liver enzymes, his ALT was over 700, normal is under 100. They are keeping him for 2 days for antibiotics and fluids, and giving him activated charcoal and medications to help with the liver. 

anybody experience this??? I am soo scared for my baby boy. He is 1 year 3 months and I just cant stop tearing up... I do everything right, natural food and treats, doggy day care, the best groomer, etc... and he still gets into something I was only gone for 3 hours....

I forgot to ask the Vet if there is any permanent damage..... Vet said eating artificial sweetener, chocolate, or pain meds could cause this.... i have no idea what happened :"""(


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! How scary!! Is there any meds your parent take that he could have gotten ahold of? 

Please keep us updated on how he is doing and I will be keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Praying he'll be okay. Try to do a search on elevated liver enzymes (and stickies) here on SM right now for some possible guidance. I know that Mary H is very knowledgeable about liver issues if you want to try to PM her. She isn't on here much at all anymore. Wishing you the best. Let us know how Bentley does. Who knows what he could have gotten into...meds, chewing gum, chocolate


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Poor Bentley 

Since it happened so suddenly, and with the "drunk" behavior, I'd suspect the elevated liver enzymes are because of something he ate or licked.... medications, house cleaners, etc.

Will keep him in my prayers. Hoping he bounces back quick...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I hope Bentely recovers and no repeats!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your little guy is doing much better today!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying he is doing better today. As others have said, the symptoms and sudden onset probably indicate some sort of ingestion. Tylenol and sugar free gum are some of the most common things - any possibility he got into some of those?


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Bentley! That had to be so frightening!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for you and Bentley. He is in the right place and I agree with the others that it sounds like he may have eaten something he shouldn't have. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping Bently in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I hope he is doing better today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know how you are feeling, though my little one does not have the liver problems. Please know that you are in my prayers and that your little one pulls through


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Is it possible that your parents have dropped a medication on the floor at some time and couldn't find it to pick it up. I won't take Pipper to my Mom's house because occasionally she will drop a pill on the floor and can't find it. Praying that Bentley is better today.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying for him. Will Check back for up-date.*
*I Know You must be so scared. Just Hang in there.*
*These Fluffs are Going to be the death of us.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Please let us know how he is doing. Hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rosanna, I am wondering if Bently ever did the Bile Acids test as a base-line for other liver issues? Do a search above by typing in "bile acids" and if he hasn't I would do it ASAP. 
It does sound like something recent but we don't know that for sure. This would be why the vet is giving activated charcoal. The "drunken part" sounds like hypoglycemia---how much does Bently weigh?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Has he ever had an ALT elevation? If he has been healthy and this happened suddenly, I would also suspect a toxic substance...I'm so sorry..it sounds like the vet is on top of things and Bentley is getting good care...keep us posted...


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I thought Gucci got into some gum just a couple of months back and I had to rush her to the EVet. Fortunately, it doesn't appear that she ate any, but that was what they said they would be testing for overnight. 
Praying for a recovery for your baby. I know the feeling and it's AWFUL so I hope he gets better soon. It sounds like you may have gotten there in good time to protect him from the worst!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back...


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

so sorry...keep you in my prayers


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Looking for a Up-date on this Little one?*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Worried about Rosanna and Bentley, as there hasn't been an update.

Does anyone know her or have her number? So they could contact her just to see if he is okay?


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hellos everyone!!!
Thank you so much for your warm thoughts and prayers. My Internet connection has been bad!!!

Update: this morning he threw up the charcoal and was better but still coming around. 

This evening. He is much better!! Praising God!!! Eating small amounts and drinking water. Continues on antibiotics, fluids, and a medication for his little liver desmolyn(sp?). He was even growling at the cat next to his kennel!!!! Seeing him brings tears of joy. I would be lost without him!! 

He looks like he has a manly beard from the charcoal!!!
Vet wants him for another night on fluids because he was dehydrated. He weighs 5.5 lbs. 
Thanks again!!! God bless. 
Will update in the morning!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

RE823 said:


> Hellos everyone!!!
> Thank you so much for your warm thoughts and prayers. My Internet connection has been bad!!!
> 
> Update: this morning he threw up the charcoal and was better but still coming around.
> ...


Now that's a bright happy face! 

Get some rest and update us in the morning.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

He worries me soo much, but I can sleep just a little better tonight.... *sighs*

We have never had a problem before, the only scare was a slight reaction to the lepto vaccine, but nothing benadryl didnt help... 

First time this has ever happened... Oh, Vet mentioned certain house plants can cause this, will start doing some research on this.... I went around the house Bentley proofing everything, thinking of throwing all the plants away too (just in case).

Im so mad at myself that this happened, its soo scary and breaks my heart seeing him with the little IV in his paw, but him jumping at me with the look of "take me home" just tears me up....

in the morning im taking his brush and wipes and cleaning that face up!!!
thank you everybody!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad he's improving! It's scary what out little monkeys can get into! 

I know that puppy proofing the house is hard - I only have one live plant that comes indoors during the winter, and it's in an area that the fluffs can't get to. Never thought about plants causing this!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to find he's on the road to recovery!!! Very scarey event!!!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Still sending prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers sent to Bentley and you


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

So glad to read the update on Bentley! It's a good thing to periodically check the home and repeat puppy-proof it. Hugs to you both!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So scarry, keeping you both in my thoughts. He does look bright and chipper. Hope all goes well.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello All!!
Happy to find Bentley in his cage playing with a ball I left him. Unfortunately his liver enzymes came down to the 550s from 707  still very high. The Vet will let me take him home tonight after 10pm so he can finish his fluids. We will go home on special food (Id liver diet) and once daily denosyl for a month. 

I don't have any previous blood work so we have nothing to compare the labs to in the event there is some baseline liver problems I was not aware of. 

He looks like his normal self, barking at big dogs and playing with the tennis ball but the labs really concern me.

Thanks for your support 
Will keep you updated




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy he is acting like himself. Continued prayers for you both. Sometimes diet is enough to do it . Please keep us posted.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like he's a lot better now. I'll keep him in my thoughts, hope he keeps getting better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Rosanna,

If it was something toxic - it can take awhile for the liver to detox it.

So his levels may take awhile to lower....

I'm so glad he gets to come home. I know he will sleep so good tonight being with you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very glad he gets to come home. As Tori said, it can take a while for the liver to return to normal - praying that he continues to improve.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a scare you've been thru! So glad to hear he is better and going home. Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Vet thinks it was something he ingested and caused all this mess....I did not know the liver takes awhile, with that in mind, the Vet said recheck levels in one month, do you think I should go sooner, like a week? I want to make sure we are on the decline....

looks like I need to learn a lot more about my baby's liver!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

RE823 said:


> Vet thinks it was something he ingested and caused all this mess....I did not know the liver takes awhile, with that in mind, the Vet said recheck levels in one month, do you think I should go sooner, like a week? I want to make sure we are on the decline....
> 
> looks like I need to learn a lot more about my baby's liver!!!


The liver has an amazing ability to regenerate itself. I would consider a homecooked diet to help his liver heal. 

Dr. Dodd's has a great one:

Liver Cleansing Diet and Milk Thistle

Good information here, also:

Liver | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

Or consult a nutritionist:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/123069-canine-nutritionists.html


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Back at the VEt 😔. Bentley ate yesterday morning his canned prescribed liver diet but in the evening ate a few bites, then vomited an hour later... 

He also has this Huge bruise in his upper chest that doesn't seem to bother him.

So here we are again! Vet is changing his food to a dry kibble and instead the liver stuff changing it to GI diet. He said it isn't a big difference from the liver diet. And he his little tummy will tolerate it better. He Said bruise is most likely from the blood draw in the jugular vein. He is also giving him a med for the vomiting. He was going to do an injection but I said No. We can give the pill since he isn't actively vomiting and poor baby...no more needles  


My gosh he is just a baby and already has more health issues than me!!

I feel so horrible. Hopefully this all passes soon.

Thanks everyone, crossing fingers that enzymes are declining!!

Bentley and I are very appreciative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Such a good boy waiting for labs. I'm a nervous wreck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope he feels all better soon. He looks so cute just sitting there patiently. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little thing, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bentley looks like he's taking all this in stride.:wub: Am hoping that things will level out. If it does take a while for detox, than a month is probably about right. Of course you'd go back sooner if any other signs of being sick. There are lots of threads here about liver disease and they might help...they are not all created equal. Praying Bentley does better. Do you have insurance for him?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that the numbers are lower! Poor baby! Get well soon!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rosanna, so sorry Bentley is going through this. He does look so cute waiting patiently. Praying the numbers will adjust. Hope he feels better ASAP. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh The Poor sweet Baby. Praying for you both. I Know This Is Just So Hard on the Mommys. Nickee**
*Get rest and Trust In The Vet.*


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

and his ALT IS DOWN!!!!!!!!! AMEN from 707 to 554 to 411 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chili:
im one happy momma to see it going down in the right track!!! and the alkaline phos is down too!!! and so far on the new food, no issues :aktion033:

so happy all this will be covered with pet insurance! I got VPI a few months ago, and best decision i have ever made B)... so far the bill is around $900, im estimating another $100 for follow up labs.... the insurance is a life savor, especially for this graduate student 

you never know what our babies can get into, even when you turn your head for a minute.. a lesson learned!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news!!! So glad to see this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Really good news


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Great news the numbers are coming down! WHEW!! :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so glad to hear things are getting back to normal!


----------

